# AMsn en francais



## Pooki (8 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un serait il comment mettre amsn en francais??je ne comprends pas du tout
merci d'avance


----------



## tantoillane (8 Juillet 2007)

normalement aMSN est d&#233;j&#224; en fran&#231;ais


----------



## Pooki (8 Juillet 2007)

ben pas chez moi ^


----------



## Pooki (8 Juillet 2007)

ca y est j'ai trouvé. C'est dans la fenetre ou l'on tape son adresse de messagerie et son mot de passe, en haut a gauche.
Merci quand meme.


----------



## tantoillane (9 Juillet 2007)

Chez moi l'ouverture se fait automatiquement (je n'ai vu le fen&#234;tre qu'une fois dans ma vie  ) tu m'a donc appris quelque chose


----------



## jean-pierre6969 (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi je n'arrive pas à trouver la version française de AMSN et quand je demande la version francaise dans langue en haut à gauche dans la fenêtre de connexion on me demande de redémarrer AMSN ce que je fais mais je me retrouve au point de départ
Merci de m'expliquer comment m'en sortir
PS:J'ai un IMAC depuis 1 mois et c'est mon premier ordi !!!!!!!


----------

